# Dialing in espresso and impact of all the levers/variables



## ZwiGGy (Jun 21, 2020)

I am relatively new to espresso, and just want to confirm if my understanding is correct. Regarding dialing in beans (i often drink medium/dark roasts in lattes) it seems there are the below variables to adjust the extraction:

- Grind size

- Time

- yield

- Dose

- Temperature

Am i right in thinking that you only really need to alter one variable to get the best extraction?

For example, some people say you should lower the temperature on darker roasts, as they are more soluble and extract more easily. but could you just as well grind coarser? or stop the shot shorter? does lowering the temperature actually give you a different taste profile that you couldn't get by just altering the grind size for example?

Another example is i often see people say some beans benefit a longer yield (e.g. 1 to 2.5/3) - but other than altering strength/dilution, shouldn't you be able to get the same flavours/taste with the standard 1:2 by the just grinding finer?

I guess the way i look at it, is you've either over or under extracted. and each of the above variables are just different ways to increase/decrease extraction with all other parameters constant.

Dose and yield can also be used to change strength/dilution level of the espresso, but i see that as something very separate and more individual/subjective, since that is altering the strength of the drink rather than the extraction/flavour profile.

Essentially when i try to dial in an espresso, i only really play change the grind size (and therefore brew time) to get the optimum extraction. And I would leave everything else constant.

Is this understanding correct?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Only alter one at a time. Also time is not a variable is a result or measure of the the remaining variables are using .

Don't adjust a sh based on some arbitrary time not being reached, Tasty espresso can happen across a wide range of times and personal preferences.

I personally never alter temperate , i would adjust brea ratio to alter strength and extraction and then tinker around with grind to reach a preference.

Not you cant just keep grinding finer to get comparable results for ratios, as there comes a point where grinding finer will not increase extradition ( Grinder dependent )

It's easier to hot high extraction with linger brew ratios , the kick back is it decreases the strength as you do so , with mos those equipment you can hit high extraction shots with short brew ratios ( some say these £3000 boutique grinders doo but I ve never tried one ) .

If you are using the same ish coffee roast each time then changing the grind is an easy way to approach it ( in general thats what i do )


----------



## Tseg (9 mo ago)

I have a PID Silvia, so my timing and temp are consistent. I also adjusted the pressure down towards 9 Bar. I use a Baratza Sette 270wi grinder, so my grinds are consistent with grind size and weight and my (espresso) output can vary by a couple grams with even a 1/4 turn of the micro adjustment to grind size.

But I still did not have consistency of (espresso) output weight. I realized I needed to adopt a grind, distribute, level and then calibrate tamp tamping workflow to finally get a consistent tamp where I see my naked portafilter consolidate to a single stream output within 1-2 seconds of the flow starting. The longer multiple streams flow before consolidation, the more variable the output would be. In summary, my tamping drove inconsistency. Having a bottomless portafilter was essential for me to identify the proper tamp need.

Through this learning process of several months I also realized I had to hone my skills and knowledge with a single bean, to further minimize variation. I finally may be close to considering buying different beans again.


----------



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

Why do people not alter temps? I've recently added a PID to my Gaggia Classic and it's so tempting to go up or down a few degrees as the controls are now there for me to do that with. I know the main "point" of a PID is to stablise temps better, but when you hear things like "light roasts need higher temps" for aeropress brews or various pour overs etc etc, it makes me think I'm missing a trick if I'm not moving temps around too to try to get the "ideal" shot.


----------



## Tseg (9 mo ago)

Interesting you mention this… I lowered my dark roast from 221F to 217F recently… then raised to 218F… subtle differences but an improvement.


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

larkim said:


> Why do people not alter temps? I've recently added a PID to my Gaggia Classic and it's so tempting to go up or down a few degrees as the controls are now there for me to do that with. I know the main "point" of a PID is to stablise temps better, but when you hear things like "light roasts need higher temps" for aeropress brews or various pour overs etc etc, it makes me think I'm missing a trick if I'm not moving temps around too to try to get the "ideal" shot.


I tend to adjust all of the other variables before ever considering temperature. Beans differ hugely as well as our own interpretation of whether we think they are dark/medium/light, if you don't watch it you'll just be chasing your tail. Unless a bean is glaringly obvious as a really light roast ( in which case It would probably be best for filter rather than espresso) or a very obviously dark oily bean then I wouldn't bother meddling with temp.


----------

